# Comparing Eye injuries (Photos inside)



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

So as far as i know none of those fights got stopped due to their eye injuries?? *(EDIT: As Lifebezy so KINDLY put it(Not) John Howards fight got stopped in the third round by the doctor after Howard told him he could see)* And several off those look much worse. I also think that the fighter that once held the title as being THE BEST should have a little more rope in whether the fight gets stopped or he continues. At the very least he should have been given a choice. At first i thought that it was completely justified. But after taking a look into things.. The fight should have never been called off unless Fedor said so. What they did to Fedor was horrible and what they did to Antonio Silva was horrible.

Its pains me to see him lose that way. I would have rather the fight got stopped in the second.

Long live the LAST EMPEROR.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Well you don't know much than....Howards was stopped on the eye, Koschecks was going to be stopped and should have been, Marcus got choked out in the third when that eye started to get bad. Wasn't sure who the first was. Fitch's wasn't bad like that til after the fight when it started to bruise not that bad during the fight.

But Fedor was just going to go out to get finished, he was gassed and would have ended up on his back mounted again and getting pounded, so they saved him from UNNECESSARY damage. If Fedor had a DECENT cut man the swelling could have been brought down to the point that he could see and fight, just like in the Koscheck fight. But his cut man was an idiot so.....stoppage, if you can't see you can't fight. At least now you can say his first was a fluke and he wasn't beat he wasn't allowed to continue. Despite that fact that "the greatest ever" was broken.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> *Well you don't know much than....Howards was stopped on the eye, Koschecks was going to be stopped and should have been, Marcus got choked out in the third when that eye started to get bad.* Wasn't sure who the first was. Fitch's wasn't bad like that til after the fight when it started to bruise not that bad during the fight.
> 
> But Fedor was just going to go out to get finished, he was gassed and would have ended up on his back mounted again and getting pounded, so they saved him from UNNECESSARY damage. If Fedor had a DECENT cut man the swelling could have been brought down to the point that he could see and fight, just like in the Koscheck fight. But his cut man was an idiot so.....stoppage, if you can't see you can't fight. At least now you can say his first was a fluke and he wasn't beat he wasn't allowed to continue. Despite that fact that "the greatest ever" was broken.


I put a question mark at the end of it because i clearly wasnt sure. Lawl Koscheck "was going to be stopped" "Marcus got choked out". Do you remember Fitches face after the GSP fight?

hahahaha

Silva was more gassed then Fedor was. You dont know if it was unnecessary or not. Technically since they stopped the fight in the corner, the whole second round became unnecessary. But its cool.

Haters will hate


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Don't worry mate, he will always be the #1 in MMA history.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> So as far as i know none of those fights got stopped due to their eye injuries?? *(EDIT: As Lifebezy so KINDLY put it(Not) John Howards fight got stopped in the third round by the doctor after Howard told him he could see)* And several off those look much worse. I also think that the fighter that once held the title as being THE BEST should have a little more rope in whether the fight gets stopped or he continues. At the very least he should have been given a choice. At first i thought that it was completely justified. But after taking a look into things.. The fight should have never been called off unless Fedor said so. What they did to Fedor was horrible and what they did to Antonio Silva was horrible.
> 
> Its pains me to see him lose that way. I would have rather the fight got stopped in the second.
> 
> Long live the LAST EMPEROR.



I totally agree with this Thread, and i honestly believe the fight wouldn't of been stopped if it was in the UFC.

Koscheck alone proves that


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> So as far as i know none of those fights got stopped due to their eye injuries?? *(EDIT: As Lifebezy so KINDLY put it(Not) John Howards fight got stopped in the third round by the doctor after Howard told him he could see)* And several off those look much worse. I also think that the fighter that once held the title as being THE BEST should have a little more rope in whether the fight gets stopped or he continues. At the very least he should have been given a choice. At first i thought that it was completely justified. But after taking a look into things.. The fight should have never been called off unless Fedor said so. What they did to Fedor was horrible and what they did to Antonio Silva was horrible.
> 
> Its pains me to see him lose that way. I would have rather the fight got stopped in the second.
> 
> Long live the LAST EMPEROR.


Thing is a lot of those injuries are day-after or after the fight pictures (Howard, Rich and Fitch at least) so they've had more time to swell and get nasty lookin'. I know Jon's didn't look that bad in the fight. Howard's did get stopped for it (as you pointed out) and Davis' started to get really bad when the fight ended. Kos' was pretty vicious but he wasn't taking heavy blows to it, and the doc DID want to stop it. 

All-in-all, safety may not be paramount to a fighter (it really can't be or they'd be half the fighters they are, it's a necessity to go balls to the wall in this game!) so the ref and commissions/doctors etc have to make it THEIR priority to protect them. When you're a fighter you get it into your head that you're going to fight until you're physically broken and can't do it any more, so the doctors have to be there to help that.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Thing is a lot of those injuries are day-after or after the fight pictures (Howard, Rich and Fitch at least) so they've had more time to swell and get nasty lookin'. I know Jon's didn't look that bad in the fight. Howard's did get stopped for it (as you pointed out) and Davis' started to get really bad when the fight ended. Kos' was pretty vicious but he wasn't taking heavy blows to it, and the doc DID want to stop it.
> 
> All-in-all, safety may not be paramount to a fighter (it really can't be or they'd be half the fighters they are, it's a necessity to go balls to the wall in this game!) so the ref and commissions/doctors etc have to make it THEIR priority to protect them. When you're a fighter you get it into your head that you're going to fight until you're physically broken and can't do it any more, so the doctors have to be there to help that.


They were all pretty/very nasty during the fights. Howards especially. Rich couldnt even see during the fight. Henderson should have gotten disqualified but he didnt.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I thought the fight could have continued. The Kos-GSP fight is the most obvious recent example of a guy who had an eye shut who was allowed to keep going. However, Kos wasn't taking the beating that Fedor took. GSP was having his way with him but not nearly the damage Fedor took.

On the other hand the key factor for me in thinking the fight should have continued was that Fedor was very active. He was moving his hips and bucking to get out of the mount and when he finally did get loose he instantly tried for a heel hook or leg lock. He was standing in his corner and physically trying to send the message "Hey, I'm ok, I'm ready to go.".

Compare that to say the GSP-Penn II fight where when the Dr. is talking to Penn after the 4th he stands the entire time leaning against the cage, head down, won't respond to the Doc. Penn clearly didn't want to fight. Fedor clearly did.

Edit: Thought of something else too, I bet if Fedor spoke english that fight might not have been stopped. If he had known the Doc was going to stop it I bet he would have said "No, no, no, I'm ok I want to continue." etc. We've seen that in other fights where the fighter makes it clear he wants the chance to continue. Fedor couldn't do that verbally (although as I said, I think his body language made it clear he wanted to go on).


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> I also think that the fighter that once held the title as being THE BEST should have a little more rope in whether the fight gets stopped or he continues. At the very least he should have been given a choice. At first i thought that it was completely justified. But after taking a look into things..


I think Fedor did get special treatment when Big Dan didn't stop it in the 2nd round.


Machida Karate said:


> I totally agree with this Thread, and i honestly believe the fight wouldn't of been stopped if it was in the UFC.
> 
> Koscheck alone proves that


The promotion doesn't control these things. Unless of course you believe backroom conspiaracy theories.:confused03:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

That first eye looks gross.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

I thought this too after the fight! I was really disipointed in the way it ended more then the ending  fedor should of had the chane to fight the 3rd round


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

The eye wasn't the only reason this fight was stopped. Fedor was already beat, you could see it in his face as he was sitting on the stool. 

Howard fight was stopped. Davis eye didn't swell up bad until the last round/end of the fight. The only reason the Koscheck fight continued was because he still had a chance and wasn't getting brutally beat down and he was fighting against the ref to stop the fight. 

Fedor just sat there with a defeated look on his face, his eye swollen over after taking a beating. Doctor was right to stop the fight, had he of not done so Fedor would have been pounded out in the 3rd.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

i think you guys are overlooking the crushed nose on fedor. That and the eye could have contributed big time.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

So Fedor getting powned with two functional eyes makes his chances improve with one functional eye and no depth perception in a third round situation?

Fedor is the greatest of all time, but he got beat, plain and simple, any additional rounds would have left his face looking like he got ran over by a tank, instead of just by a semi.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

And I forgot to add this to my earlier post, Koscheck, Howard(who was stopped) both protested the doctor stepping in an calling it. Fedor just sat on the stool and allowed it to be stopped without a single word to say he could fight, he didn't want to go back out.

Sonny Liston anyone? "Momma didn't raise no fool, I'm gonna stay on the stool"


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> So as far as i know none of those fights got stopped due to their eye injuries?? *(EDIT: As Lifebezy so KINDLY put it(Not) John Howards fight got stopped in the third round by the doctor after Howard told him he could see)* And several off those look much worse. I also think that the fighter that once held the title as being THE BEST should have a little more rope in whether the fight gets stopped or he continues. At the very least he should have been given a choice. At first i thought that it was completely justified. But after taking a look into things.. The fight should have never been called off unless Fedor said so. What they did to Fedor was horrible and what they did to Antonio Silva was horrible.
> 
> Its pains me to see him lose that way. I would have rather the fight got stopped in the second.
> 
> Long live the LAST EMPEROR.


You need to realize most of those swelled gradually over a couple rounds, Fedor's was literally swelling before our eyes while the cut man were working on it Koscheck allowed his to continue to be pounded on and continue swelling for another 20 minutes, the end result may have looked the same but that is were it ends. The second and most important thing IMO is that Koschek could talk to the doctor and begged them not to stop the fight making it clear that it was a title fight and that he understood the risk, Fedor was fighting in a non title fight and had little ability to discuss the issue with a doctor (even a translator wouldn't come across with the emotion.)(wait did I just accuse Fedor of having an emotion?)


----------

